# CPC or CPC-H



## shanconway (Aug 19, 2011)

I've just completed a billing and coding program, and plan to take the CPC exam in October. I (for no specific personal reason) wanted to take CPC-H exam, but was told by a few of my instructors that I would be limiting myself if I got that credential. So can anyone please give me some advice on this because I'm doubting myself now?


----------



## codeds07 (Aug 22, 2011)

*CCS vs. CPC*

Hi Just some info for anyone pursuing coding as a career, it's very hard to get anywhere with CPC, I would recommend CCS because it seems that's all they look for, I have pursuing this career since 2005, I was unable to obtain a position at all until one hospital did give me a chance 3years after credentialing, then I worked there for 3 years and was unfortunatley laid off, now I am still looking and was laid off 2 years ago for a coding position but they are either out of my area,(live in jersey) or they want CCS and five years experience. Tell me how do you gain the experience if you are not given the opportunity and when you feel you have enough experience they shoot you down....It's very discouraging.....I wish everyone including me luck!


----------



## alethia (Aug 22, 2011)

*keep looking*

i disagree; you have to look other places other than hospitals for employment; what about dr offices? alot of dr's still have no idea about coding or they just dont want to be bothered; sometimes you have to start at the bottom and work yourr way up...


----------



## kevbshields (Aug 22, 2011)

Count this as another friendly disagreement with the previous poster.  

Yes, if you're looking for hospital inpatient coding, then seek the CCS.  Otherwise, you are under no obligation to go that route.  Just as with physician offices, hospitals seek coders certified in the area where their needs exist; generally this is either in outpatient or inpatient, but sometimes both.  The point is, expect employers in the setting for which you're certified to be attracted to your qualifications; if others happen to show interest, then consider yourself lucky.

Hospitals are certainly not the only health care setting that utilizes coders; they do tend, however, to advertise a bit more than their counterparts.  This should never be misconstrued as there being no need or use for CPCs, but reflects the recruitment strategy of that particular health care provider.

Since you have interest in the CPC-H, I cannot see why that certification would harm your chances.  If anything, it would demonstrate your versatility in coding for more than a single setting.

Good luck to you all.


----------

